# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Ramone(#9398) Αναγκη Αμεσης Βοηθειας για στησιμο κομβου!!!!

## Ramone

προσπαθω απο τον ιουλιο αλλα τζιφος!!!!ολα στραβα κι αναποδα πανε!εχω,σκεφτειτε, 2 εξοπλισμους σενιους!τι μια χαλαει το ενα την αλλη το αλλο!μετα δεν βλεπω καλα τον a.p........χεσε μεσα πολυχρονη.......!!!!!
οσοι πιστοι προσέλθετε!!!!

----------


## DiTz

Λοιπόν,
Εχεις κανει κανένα scan με laptop για να δεις ποιους πιάνεις και με τι σήμα;;

Απάντησε σε αυτό και συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## Ramone

οχι αλλα,ο azisi(backbone) γινεται a.p και ειναι στα 100 μ μακρια(περιοχη γκυζη).εχω επικοινωνησει και τον βλεπω καρφι(εχουν παιξει σχετικες φωτο).μιλαμε για δυο πολυκατοικιες αποσταση!εχω δοκιμασει και στον tse,gvaf,metalab αλλα τιποτα.με αυτους δεν εχω καλη οπτικη ουτως η αλλως!στην αρχη δεν ηταν καλα σφιγμενο το καλωδιο δικτυου απο ταρατσα.το σφιγγω, μετα στο d link δεν αναβε το λαν.παιρνω νεο d link αλλαζω και τα poe ξανα παλι τα ιδια.εκανα ολους τους πιθανους συνδυασμους των εξαρτηματων(ειδες το σχετικο ποστ)και τζιφος!αλλαζω καρτα δικτυου και παλι δεν αναβε το lan..............πες μου εσυ τωρα τι θα εκανες...........

----------


## pkent79

Ευχέλαιο...

----------


## costas43gr

Το power του dlink αναβει αλλα δεν αναβει το lan αν καταλαβα καλα.
Κατεβαστα ολα κατω, εκτος της κεραιας, και δοικιμασε με ενα ετοιμο καλωδιο κανονικο, οχι cross.
Αν δουλεψει, εχει προβλημα το καλωδιο σου το utp, και ή δεν εχει πρεσαριστει σωστα, ή εχεις βαλει λαθος χρωματικο κωδικα στην κατασκευη του.
Απο τα λεγομενα σου αυτα καταλαβενω.

----------


## Vigor

> στην αρχη δεν ηταν καλα σφιγμενο το καλωδιο δικτυου απο ταρατσα.το σφιγγω, μετα στο d link δεν αναβε το λαν.παιρνω νεο d link αλλαζω και τα poe ξανα παλι τα ιδια.εκανα ολους τους πιθανους συνδυασμους των εξαρτηματων(ειδες το σχετικο ποστ)και τζιφος!αλλαζω καρτα δικτυου και παλι δεν αναβε το lan..............πες μου εσυ τωρα τι θα εκανες...........


Θα έφτιαχνα ξανά τους RJ-45 connectors! Προφανώς το πρόβλημα είναι στο καλώδιο.

----------


## badge

Εγώ με τη σειρά μου καταλαβαίνω ότι η απόσταση από το σπίτι έως την ταράτσα είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλη και μπορεί ναι μεν το D-Link να ανάβει, ωστόσο τα 5V του original τροφοδοτικού να μην επαρκούν για full λειτουργία. Μου έχει τύχει στον αδελφό μου (8bit) όπου το D-Link άναβε power on αλλά δεν άνοιγε το web interface. Απόσταση καλωδίου 25 μέτρα. Μόλις πετάξαμε το original τροφοδοτικό και βάλαμε ένα *7,5V 3A*, όλα ρολόι.

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το εξής :

http://www.gweep.net/~sfoskett/tech/poecalc.html

ΥΓ. Μη βάζεις τέτοιους πομπώδες τίτλους. Εκείνο που κατάλαβα μόλις το είδα ήταν ότι έχει πιάσει φωτιά η αποθήκη του Sam και κινδυνεύει η Lola.

----------


## Ramone

α)εχο δοκιμασει τουλαχιστον 8 καλωδια utp 
β)εννοειται οτι το δοκιμαζα μεσα στο σπιτι
Το θεμα ειναι οτι το καλοκαιρι που τα πρωτοπηρα δουλευαν κανονικα.ξαφνικα αρχισε να μην δουλευει το poe(το ενα αυτο που παιρνει ρευμα απο το utp μονο).τα αντικατεστησα και ολα κομπλε!!!προσπαθησα να μπω αλλα ειχα προβλημα οπτικης επαφης.μολις λυθηκε τσακ το λαν του d link αρχισε να μην αναβει.αλλαξα d link(!!!!!) και παλι τα ιδια!!!αλλαξα και καρτα δικτυου κλπ κλπ κλπ(μην κατανταω και γραφικος!)η εκδοχη του τροφοδοτικου μου κανει γιατι δεν την εχω δοκιμασει!πως μπορω να διαπιστωσω αν οντως φταιει η τροφοδοσια του η/υ στο ολο θεμα?αν ναι τι να προτιμησω?

----------


## badge

> η εκδοχη του τροφοδοτικου μου κανει γιατι δεν την εχω δοκιμασει!πως μπορω να διαπιστωσω αν οντως φταιει η τροφοδοσια του η/υ στο ολο θεμα?


Μου κάνει ελαφρώς δυσνόητο. Τι δουλειά έχει η τροφοδοσία του η/υ στο όλο θέμα; Σου έγραψα παραπάνω ότι στο 90% των περιπτώσεων όταν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του D-Link και δεν έχεις access τότε δεν επαρκεί η τροφοδοσία από το μαμήσιο τροφοδοτικό *του D-Link* και θες μεγαλύτερο. Πάμε :

α. Πόσα μέτρα είναι από το σπίτι ως την ταράτσα;
β. Ανάβει το λαμπάκι του D-Link στην ταράτσα;
γ. Κάνεις ping 192.168.0.50 όταν το έχεις στην ταράτσα;
δ. Ανοίγει web interface στο http://192.168.0.50/ ;

Απλές απαντήσεις που θα καθοδηγήσουν στη λύση.

----------


## Ramone

κοντα 21 μετρα
κανεις δεν μου ειπε για πινγκ σε αυτο το νουμερο!!!!!!!!!
ευχαριστω δοκιμαζω και βλεπω!!!

----------


## Vigor

Από φίλο client στο AP μου, βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου ένα D-link 900AP+ Rev C2 με (μάλλον) καμμένη την LAN του.

Υπάρχει άραγε τρόπος αναβίωσής του?  ::

----------


## Ramone

δεν το πιασα??σπαστα και ξαναριχτα!

----------

